# New to Specktra



## Honeylust27 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new to specktra, but not new to MAC - I got addicted to it thorugh watching vids on Utube. I'm in Melbourne.

I am slowly building my collection and just depotted e/s, pressed pigments and melted lipsticks into palettes which was verrrry exciting because they all worked great and I feel so organised. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nice to meet you all!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 23, 2009)

^^ Hey, welcome!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## MrsMay (Aug 23, 2009)

welcome!!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 23, 2009)

I am not from Australia, but welcome to Specktra! I love how many Aussies we have!


----------



## Brie (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## tarnii (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello I am fairly new too, so friendly here


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 2, 2009)

Please feel free to share your addiction with the rest of us addicts


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





 Please feel free to share your addiction with the rest of us addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Who?  Me? No way.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh excuse me, everyone except Nat. She has great restraint and doesn't at all have trouble saying no to makeups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remind me again whats in your next haul???


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome!! Nice to see another aussie member


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Sep 3, 2009)

welcome both of you


----------

